# infinality patches?



## Guayaseal (Jan 23, 2014)

I didn't use FreeBSD for a couple of years (I used Gentoo and Arch instead) and now I decided to refresh my experience with FreeBSD (10.0). My favorite DE is XFCE. On my good old notebook (ThinkPad T40: 1024x768) I have both: Arch and FreeBSD. 
Under Arch with standard freetype and fonconfig my fonts were quite ugly. No tuning in /etc/fonts.local.conf , for example :


```
<?xml version='1.0'?>
<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM 'fonts.dtd'>
<fontconfig>

        <match target="font" >
                <edit mode="assign" name="rgba" ><const>rgb</const></edit>
                <edit mode="assign" name="hinting" ><bool>true</bool></edit>
                <edit mode="assign" name="autohint" ><bool>true</bool></edit>
                <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" ><bool>true</bool></edit>
                <edit mode="assign" name="hintstyle" ><const>hintslight</const></edit>
                <edit name="lcdfilter" mode="assign"><const>lcddefault</const></edit>
        </match>
[...]
```

made it satisfactory. Fortunately I installed unofficial, infinality patched versions:
https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/free ... nfinality/
https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/font ... nfinality/
which after minor tuning made my fonts beautiful.

Under FreeBSD (similar local.conf, of course in /usr/local/etc/fonts) official freetype and fontconfig produce acceptable font rendering... although noticeably worse than patched Arch. How about infinality patched packages:
- are they available officially? under some other name?
- downloadable from...?
- official packages are patched - maybe not with the newest pataches?
-...?

Any information welcome.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 23, 2014)

A quick Google search turned up this discussion: http://www.infinality.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=175. Does it help you?


----------



## Guayaseal (Jan 23, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> A quick Google search turned up this discussion: http://www.infinality.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=175. Does it help you?



Yes. And No.
Note that in my question:


> How about infinality patched packages:
> - are they available officially? under some other name?
> - downloadable from...?
> - official packages are patched - maybe not with the newest patches?
> -...?


I twice use the world official.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well then, AFAIK, there is no official port for infinality for FreeBSD under that or any other name. Maybe you could port it to FreeBSD for yourself and others if its licensing allows it?


----------

